# Where in the world are YOU?



## Manurack (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha I just thought I'd start a thread about who everybody is and where everybody is in the world right now. And your what is MAIN guitar!

Manok Taipana from Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada! Modded Fender Stagemaster 7


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2012)

Greetings, fellow northerner. Whitehorse, Yukon myself.

EDIT: Ibanez RG1527.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2012)

Vancouver! My 7421 and hopefully verrry soon a vik.


----------



## skeels (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha! In the states, I'M considered a northerner!

And my main guitar is... is.... 

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2012)

skeels said:


> Haha! In the states, I'M considered a northerner!
> 
> And my main guitar is... is....
> 
> I don't want to talk about it.



You posted in the thread. Now you have to talk about it. Otherwise, DeVries will crawl out of your television in a week's time and devour your living soul.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Oct 17, 2012)

Brisbane, Australia.
Teddy zane custom and Greco JJ75


----------



## Manurack (Oct 17, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Greetings, fellow northerner. Whitehorse, Yukon myself.
> 
> EDIT: Ibanez RG1527.



SWEET DUDE! are you on facebook? I created a page on there titled "Rock and Metal of the North" and it has about 100 members so far, all metal musicians that play guitar, bass, drums and vocalists. There's a ton of videos of Inuit and Aboriginal people from Nunavut and the Northwest Territories playing their instruments, it's awesome! We haven't added any players from the Yukon yet, maybe you'll be the first haha

Add me on fb and I'll add you to the page dude!


----------



## espman (Oct 17, 2012)

Airdrie, Alberta. Pretty much equal between my Parker Fly Mojo, Caparison Horus HGS, and RG7420


----------



## CapinCripes (Oct 17, 2012)

Topeka, Kansas (up until a few months ago i lived in California) 
1985 Bc rich NJ st3 (thinking over buying a carvin st300 so my rich may be relegated to the #2 spot soon)


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 17, 2012)

Norman, Oklahoma, USA. Town of college football and not much else.Disgustingly humid and abusively hot in the summer, thoroughly pleasant in the fall. Winter is short, and spring has loads of tornadoes, but turns into summer way too fast.

Main instrument is a self-made 4-string fretless. I have a fretless 5 and a 6 in the works.


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2012)

Seems I'm the first so far from the other side of the Atlantic. 

For the time being Montpellier, France and for the time being Ibanez RG2006 puzzletop.

EDIT: Didn't see the Australian guy, then first one from the old country!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 17, 2012)

Tübingen, Germany. 

Though originally from South America.

Main guitar: Ibanez S7320 (should've waited a bit and got a S7420. I hate myself).


----------



## Jakke (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweden, in the city of academics; Uppsala.

My main seven is a tie between my RAN and my Universe. The six-string I play mainly right now is an LTD ST203FR.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 17, 2012)

Cape Town, South Africa

Main guitars are my RG1527 and RG2228 - Both have had replacement pickups and electronics put in


----------



## isispelican (Oct 17, 2012)

Athens, Greece. Im also half Swiss. 
Gibson Les Paul Classic 1996


----------



## Guitarwizard (Oct 17, 2012)

Malkav said:


> Cape Town, South Africa




Oh how I miss that place. Just spent 2 months there, studying. Which part of town you live in?



isispelican said:


> Im also half Swiss.



Is it? 

Zurich, Switzerland. RAN Crusher 8.

...wouldn't this thread be nicer if everyone posted a pic of his hometown?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 17, 2012)

Amersham - a medium sized town in the UK, sort-of near London.






That's a view over the old part of town - not the bit I live in. Most of the buildings down there are hundreds of years old. This is an old photo, probably from before I was even born - they pulled down that tower block in the background years ago. It was part of the hospital IIRC.

I don't have a guitar I consider to be my "main" one, but at the minute the one I use most is my new Jackson SLXT, modded with a DiMarzio Super Distortion/Super 2 set. Absolutely stunning thing. The photo does not do the colour justice AT ALL.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 17, 2012)

right now i'm in Rotterdam, Netherlands. The one place in the netherlands i despise most but it's where i work.

"main" guitar: LTD MH50NT w/EMG 85 in bridge


----------



## FireInside (Oct 17, 2012)

The small town of Ridgecrest, California.

Main guitar (right now) RGA8 Green Dot.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 17, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> Oh how I miss that place. Just spent 2 months there, studying. Which part of town you live in?


 
It is a phenominally beautiful place to live, and there are so many things to do constantly 

I live in the Southern Suburbs so fairly close to the city of Cape Town itself  If you're ever down here again shoot me a pm, it'd be really cool to actually meet a fellow forum member in person 

EDIT: A pic of where I'm from


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 17, 2012)

Charlotte, NC USA

1995 ESP M-II Deluxe with a bunch of mods.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 17, 2012)

Hell de janeiro, brazil


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

Small Town, Louisiana, USA, Earth, Solar System, Milky Way, Universe.

Main guitar: RG7321.


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 17, 2012)

Maastricht, The Netherlands.






My main guitar is an Ibanez s5470 (I think) with dimarzio d-activator x's.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sydney Australia (Soon to be Toronto Canada)
For now my main is a Ltd Bs-7, until the strictly 7 is done.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm from the Black Forest, Southern Germany. The next big city is Zürich, where I work, too (like 40 minutes from here). So hello there Guitarwizard  
No pic 'cause everybody knows what a forest looks like 

My old beatup RG7321 with Blackouts. I have other guitars that are more expensive n shit but this is my first guitar ever and it plays like it was made especially for me haha


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 17, 2012)

Braunschweig, Germany. But originally from Valencia, Venezuela.

My main guitar would be my LTD EC-401 Vintage Black.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm from America's coolest city. 

And this is my numero uno;


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in and from Rio and here's where I am at this very moment:






My only guitar is a Gibson Les Paul Studio. Will be looking for a new 7 soon!


----------



## Jakke (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, here's a pic:





The cathedral is BTW the biggest gothic cathedral in Scandinavia. This is only about a fourth of the city, but it's pretty spread out, so I picked this one because I liked it. The old castle is also out of picture, so I might try and get one of it.

*EDIT* Here's one of the castle. It's about 500 years old, and was built for the first modern swedish king. His claim to fame was, impressively enough, that he booted out the danish knights (they had invaded a couple of years earlier) from Stockholm with a peasant army. He also kicked the catholics out.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 17, 2012)

i have one better. everyone, post yourself on this map. that way we can visually see where you fuckers are. 

now, dont do it at your exact address for obvious reasons....

but here i am:
MyGuestmap (1 markers placed)


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess I should post some photos of the place...

Most people care about football in this town.




I don't.

We made international news by being throttled by ice a few years ago.




It was a freak storm. Everything was coated in a 1/2" thick layer of ice. Flowers and berries were in bloom. Trees collapsed. Roofs collapsed. People died.

I don't have much of a use for the university, but campus is nice in the spring.





And the library is beautiful.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 17, 2012)

Where I live, also apologies to Soliloguy, I didn't know you wanted us to go on your map (I read lazily).

MyGuestmap (3 markers placed)


----------



## sage (Oct 17, 2012)

Vancouver, BC, Canada





Main guitar (this week, lol) PRS SE Torero, transparent black, stock.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Finland, Nurmijärvi, in a small town which was once voted as the ugliest town of Finland. I think our church also has the same status. My history teacher claimed that they invented the illuminated christmas-streets in this town, don't know how real that is though. One thing I love is the countryside outside of the town and actually plan on moving there one day.






Edit: Oh yeah and the guitar was Ibanez RG1527.


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 17, 2012)

main old harbor in winter, at it's prettiest, unfortunately not my hood 






guitfiddle:






LTD MH50NT w/EMG85


----------



## Guitarwizard (Oct 17, 2012)

Malkav said:


> It is a phenominally beautiful place to live, and there are so many things to do constantly
> 
> I live in the Southern Suburbs so fairly close to the city of Cape Town itself  If you're ever down here again shoot me a pm, it'd be really cool to actually meet a fellow forum member in person
> 
> EDIT: A pic of where I'm from



I will definitely come back someday and hit you up!
Loved the whole country, traveled from CPT to Durban and back.

Some day, I will own a house in Camps Bay:





MOST. BEAUTIFUL. PLACE. EVER.










The picture of Zurich I posted show the old town. A lot of old buildings and a lot of churches, 4 to be exact, within about a square kilometer haha...

Here are some more accurate shots that show what most of the city actually looks like.














Big blue tower is where I'm sitting right now, "working" 
Not exactly in the top floor, though.


----------



## Tones (Oct 17, 2012)

Township of Washington, New Jersey
Strictly 7 Cobra 6 string
Always down to jam with some locals around here! Don't be shy

Where all my sleaze ball jersey metalheads at???


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in the Tri Citys of Tennessee.

My main guitar is an RG1077xl.


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2012)

Harrisburg, PA, not particularly an exciting city, bankrupt, gang problems, thankfully im from the suburbs where we dont deal with that.






Although i work here and spend most of my time in hershey





EDIT: forgot my main axe: A sapphire blue RGA321


----------



## Murmel (Oct 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Three markers, where I live now, where I grew up, and where I was born.
> 
> MyGuestmap (3 markers placed)


Why the hell are there places in Africa written in what I assume is Mandarin or Cantonese?


----------



## Jakke (Oct 17, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Why the hell are there places in Africa written in what I assume is Mandarin or Cantonese?



Because China now owns Africa


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's an aerial view of where I live (Whitehorse, Yukon):







One of the real joys of the Yukon is that it's home to at least part of the St. Elias mountain range, the highest in North America. This is the view about an hour and a half away:


----------



## Greatoliver (Oct 17, 2012)

Cambridge, UK.

Main axe: RG7620GN W/ BKP Emeralds


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheongju, South Korea.







The only two guitars I have here are a Buckethead LP Studio and a Reedoox strat clone, and I split my time between them about 70/30 respectively, I'd say.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 17, 2012)

Right outside of my front door. A small town on the Delaware river called Delaware City.





My main guitar. My PRS Employee Custom 24


----------



## Manurack (Oct 18, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> main old harbor in winter, at it's prettiest, unfortunately not my hood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA dude I LOVE the duct tape securing the straps, you know straplocks work fine lmao


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm from Kihei, Hawai'i. Originally from the island of Hawai'i. 






My main guitar is this RG321MH


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 18, 2012)

I am currently in Greensburg, Pennsylvania.






My main guitar is my Agile AL-3000, when i get my 7 strings' truss rod adjusted, that'll be my main guitar.


----------



## ASoC (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in Los Angeles, CA in the USA





Main guitars are a DC800 and a Damien Elite 7


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Maryland, US


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 19, 2012)

Oulu, finland. My main axe is RG3120TW.

couple of pics of oulu:


----------



## mcd (Oct 19, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> Topeka, Kansas (up until a few months ago i lived in California)
> 1985 Bc rich NJ st3 (thinking over buying a carvin st300 so my rich may be relegated to the #2 spot soon)



I'm in hawaii, by way of the high desert of cali, by way of topeka kansas....crazy i see a lot of Kansans on here

primary 7: LTD MH-307 and a Blackwater on order

EDIT: here's a pic


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 19, 2012)

Manurack said:


> HAHAHA dude I LOVE the duct tape securing the straps, you know straplocks work fine lmao



yea i know, but just for extra security  also, looks mad beat up and punk etc.


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am from aberdeen, 
I have 2 main guitars:-
A schecter damien elite 8 and an Ibanez apex II


----------



## guitareben (Oct 21, 2012)

London!!!!!!!!!

My main axe is... Suhr Rasmus M102. Really amazing guitar, I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## HyperKinetic (Oct 21, 2012)

wookie606 said:


> I am from aberdeen,
> I have 2 main guitars:-
> A schecter damien elite 8 and an Ibanez apex II



man, do I recognize that skyline; Black Gold, Granite and Seagulls! I'm also in Aberdeen, I have a Scheter Hellraiser 8 string and an Ibanez 1527. we should jam sometime


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2012)

Melbourne, Australia. North Warrandyte to be more specific... I'll take some specific photos later, because none of them really do the place justice I could find online.

The CBD of Melbourne is pretty rad and there are some neat mid-late nineteenth century buildings, but like most of Australia, we do not have the history of most of Europe. I'm out a bit from the city though, out in the sticks 

Guitar? Schecter SLS C8


----------



## darkinners (Oct 25, 2012)

I am from Hong Kong, city of skyscrapers and extremely expensive housing :/





My main axe
Gibson Les Paul Studio Plus desert burst 01'


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 25, 2012)

Chesterfield, VA, about two and a half to three hours south/ southwest of Washington D.C. 

Main guitar? I have four


----------



## Xaios (Oct 25, 2012)

darkinners said:


>



I love the urban aesthetic of Hong Kong, but something I find amusing is how rail-thin some of those buildings in the foreground seem to be.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 5, 2012)

Where is everyone else from and your main axe? Gotta get this thread going again lol


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 5, 2012)

I am originally from Provo, Utah.














I haven't been there in a while. I do miss the mountains. I don't miss the mormons so much though.

This is my main:





This 5 is still in progress:




That neck broke at the headstock, so I made a new one, with a bigger, cooler headstock.





And this 6 is still in progress:








Love volutes.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 5, 2012)

Mendon NY 
Main guitar is a Jackson SLATxmg 7, tied for #1 is also my 1421F.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 5, 2012)

Clallam Bay, Washington. Town of nothing. We have a state prison here that has more people in it than our town population. (500) 

It's a tie between my Schecter C-1 Classic and Hellraiser EX (26.5" scale)


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 5, 2012)

Jarmake said:


> Oulu, finland. My main axe is RG3120TW.
> 
> couple of pics of oulu:


Mandatory pics of the Amfisound workshop, please.  

Paris, France for myself.


----------



## javiereu (Dec 5, 2012)

I live in Crespo, a small town in Argentina.
My main guitar is a Gibson Flying V faded, my 7 stringer is a Cort Evl-k47b


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 5, 2012)

Now I'm at college in St. Paul, MN:





This is home, Fox Island:


----------



## Brill (Dec 5, 2012)

In a Town known for this 







My Main guitar


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 5, 2012)

Sunshine Coast, QLD, Australia.
















Main axe:

Ibanez RG1527z w/ BKP MM's


----------



## bluediamond (Dec 6, 2012)

If you look at map of my country, there is a huge island in the center shaped like letter 'K'..
It's called Sulawesi (western name: Celebes). I live in Makassar, located in southwestern corner of the island..
Yep that's right, it's famous for its ebony, exported around the world to make fingerboards..
Its easy to buy if you're local. I have a friend who build entire guitar out of ebony (it's like 8-10 kg heavy).
It's not a bad place to live, great music scene, great food, cheap living expense, good economy.
My main guitar is a fender MIJ reissue strat for blues/jazz, an ibanez j custom RG and a les paul copy for rock/metal. I'll update this post later to include some pics.

Nice to meet y'all


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 6, 2012)

Twin Falls, Idaho





Main guitar: 2011 Schecter C-1 Blackjack ATX


----------



## vstealth (Dec 6, 2012)

Current worlds most liveable city, Melbourne Australia.





Main axe at the moment would have to be this, need to get around to taking some of my own pics of it. Only color I have ever really liked on guitars besides black.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Dec 6, 2012)

Oi! Southern Prince Edward Island, Canada. And my main axe is an Ibanez RG7321 loaded with the good 'ol Crunchlab/Liquifire set. I might be picking up a 2004 Fender Special Lite Ash Strat soon too.













15km bridge that connects the province to the mainland


----------



## kunalbatra (Dec 7, 2012)

Delhi, India.

A couple of images















My main axe is Schecter Jeff Loomis FR7.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 7, 2012)

amazing pics of the landscapes guys!


----------

